# Apple score with Cutview!



## billbo (Jun 20, 2009)

A while back I sent out some letters to some of the local fruit farmers asking for cutdown. One guy called me and said he had cut an entire apple orchard down last year and to come on out.

I packed him up some pulled paork I made the day before with somr sauce on the side and headed out.



The guy had a field full of apple! He and his son were super nice and helped me load up. They were pretty excited for the pork too! He said I could come back any time I wanted.





Cut it into 2" or so rings then split it with an axe, the stuff is already seasoned but had been out in the elements





The total apple haul.



I had some old shelving hanging around from a closet project years ago so I went to HD and got some more and hung it up. Holds the wood nice and keeps it dry allowing air to circulate around the wood.





The darker wood on the right near the bike is plum. We have an old plum tree out front that needed trimming, oh darn. The little bundle of sticks on the top left is lilac. I'll foil pouch that in the ECB some day. Hope you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## tld (Jun 20, 2009)

really nice score. I bet with the pulled pork and BBQ sauce you made a new friend to boot.


----------



## davenh (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice score! I had luck this year too. Got a pickup load from a old timer that lost some apple trees in last winters ice storm. He needed someone to help clean up. So cut down the damaged limbs and trees, got to take the wood 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## billbo (Jun 21, 2009)

You traded labor & I traded Q for the wood, works out nice! And they'll inbvite ya back!


----------



## rickw (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice score. I like the chainsaw too, I picked up a MS 210 earlier this year. Got to love a Stihl, they run like a champ.


----------



## davenh (Jun 21, 2009)

He did just that, told me I could come back in the fall and pick apples anytime 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## billbo (Jun 21, 2009)

My dad actually gave me the saw last week. I borrowed it to do the apple and he said just to keep it, says he doesn't use it anymore. I made room in the garage for it!


----------



## rickw (Jun 21, 2009)

Now that's really a big score.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 21, 2009)

There have been a lot of folks wanting to see different woods. I am going to attempt to give a visual of different woods.I'll start with Cherry,as that is what I have today.





look at the bark;ragged looking,like scabs on a sore(best idea I could come up with):


check the size(my FB is 20x20):












Look at the color of the interior and if still in doubt,burn a splinter of it...
Hope this helps with Cherry.It is good with Ribs,Pork,Fish and Poultry.


----------



## alx (Jun 21, 2009)

I love all wood,myself. I did similiar thing during winter in the storage house where my garden is located.TOP-*Bot HickoryApple,red oak,cherry, peacan. Have texas Mesquite,white oak,mapple,peach/pear in shed.*


----------



## kookie (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice score...................


----------



## smokyjeff (Jun 22, 2009)

Now that's one good deal. I live in the city and have a hard time getting apple let alone a find like you made. By the way the pulled pork looks delicious too.


----------

